# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  كيف تميّز العضو الدب من العضو النحيف في منتديات الحصن ...!!!

## N_tarawneh

*دراسة عملية وصحيحة 100%* 




كيف تميّز العضو الدب أو العضوة الدبه من العضو النحيف أو العضوة النحيفة في منتديات الحصن ...!!!؟؟؟ 

 :Db465236ff:  

- ذكرت دراسه حديثه صدرت عن مركز لدراسات وتحاليل أنماط الشخصيه بالطرق العلميه لمعرفة الدب من خلال الطرق والأساليب التي ينتهجها العضو متمثلة في الاتي :- 

*أولا :- من خلال مشاركاته :-*

1- يلاحظ أنه يفضل الكتابه بخط صغير جدا ...
2- تابع مشاركاته بالنكت تجدها دائما عن الاكل ومشتقاته ...
3- دائما يداخل المشاركين ويكثر من قوله يادب ( مقهور منهم ) ...
4- إطرح موضوع علمي يحتاج لعمق تفكير ( أتحداه يرد عليك ) ...
5- إطرح قصيده فكاهيه أو موضوع فكاهي( تجد ردوده لوحده وصلت لسبعين رد ) ...
6- يستحيل دخوله أقسام المنتدى ودائماً تجدة في قسم المطبخ ...

*ثانيا ً : من خلال الماسنجر :-*

1- أطلب منه مشاهدة صورته يقولك بعدين ...
2- اعطه نكته تضحك راح يضحك ويقول آآآآآآخ يا بطني( طبعا النحيف يقول اه ياقلبي ) ...
3- إطلب منه محادثه على المايك إذا صوته صوت طفل ابو 10 سنوات إعرف إنه دب ثليثي ... :Db465236ff:  
4- وجه له سؤال متى بيدخل النت إذا قال بعد الغداء او بعد العشاء مابدها تفسير دب برخصة
( طبعا النحيف يقول بدخل العصر او المغرب ) ... 
5- إطلب منه يسمعك إغنيه طبعا راح يسمعك اغاني نبيل شعيل القديمه وحسين الجسمي  ...
6- إذا معزوم مابقول أنا معزوم يقول اليوم بروح للغداء أو العشاء ...

طبعا الاعضاء اللي بيدخلوا ومابردا على الموضوع هم دببه بطبيعة الحال ...  :Db465236ff:  

وفي النهاية لا بد أن تعلموا بأمرٌ هام جدا ً  :-  

اذا  العضو أو العضوة قرأ العنوان وما دخل اعرف انه أو إنها دب لانه بقول اذا دخلت راح يعرفوا اني دب
اما اللي بدخل فاعرف انه نحيف ويريد أن يتعرف على صفات  الدبببه الثليثية ... :Db465236ff:  

وتحياتي لكل الدببة ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> *دراسة عملية وصحيحة 100%* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كيف تميّز العضو الدب أو العضوة الدبه من العضو النحيف أو العضوة النحيفة في منتديات الحصن ...!!!؟؟؟ 
> 
>  
> 
> ...



الله لا يوطرزلك يا نادر 

موضوع من الارخ حلو 

بس لونك حطيت بعض الامثلة على الاعضاء وذكرت كم اسم بطلع تحفة 

الموضوع   :Db465236ff:

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

*ههههههههههه
ما عرفنا عنك انت دب ولا دمعه   قصدي نحيف*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ههههههههههه
> ما عرفنا عنك انت دب ولا دمعه   قصدي نحيف*


بالنسبة للعالي عالي / ترا دب ما بفوت من الباب ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> بالنسبة للعالي عالي / ترا دب ما بفوت من الباب ...




انا دب  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## باريسيا

*العالي خلك منه ..
بتلاقيه عم بيكتب عن حاله ..وبيتوهنى ..
وله شو مسيور نادر ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *العالي خلك منه ..
> بتلاقيه عم بيكتب عن حاله ..وبيتوهنى ..
> وله شو مسيور نادر ..*


والله يا مسيو باريسيا / الي على راسه بطحه بحسس عليها / يعني بدك ِ تقنعينا إنك مش دبه / وبتشبهي فتكات الله يسهل عليها ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 


يا ويليييييييييي ... :Db465236ff:  

ما أزكى الضحكة / أكيد طلعتي دبه يا مها ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> *العالي خلك منه ..
> بتلاقيه عم بيكتب عن حاله ..وبيتوهنى ..
> وله شو مسيور نادر ..*


اوك متل ما بدك باريسيا انت بتموني 


 :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

مين هاي ...؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> والله يا مسيو باريسيا / الي على راسه بطحه بحسس عليها / يعني بدك ِ تقنعينا إنك مش دبه / وبتشبهي فتكات الله يسهل عليها ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حرام عليك فتكات مره وحده ..
لا بشبه زكي زكريه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## باريسيا

> مين هاي ...؟؟؟


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يومى قلبي ههههههههههههههههههههه 
ميت هي .؟؟؟؟؟
لاتكون الي بالي بالك ..*

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

هاي لا مها لا باريسيا لا ساره

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يومى قلبي ههههههههههههههههههههه 
> ميت هي .؟؟؟؟؟
> لاتكون الي بالي بالك ..*


سبحان الله / الطيور على أشكالها تقع ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

وفعلا ً إلي عراسة بطحه بحسس عليها ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## باريسيا

> هاي لا مها لا باريسيا لا ساره


*اسحب ساره واسحب مها واسحب باريسيا مين ضايل .
مابينطبق المواصفات ..لاازم تكون حقاني ..*




> سبحان الله / الطيور على أشكالها تقع ...    
> 
> وفعلا ً إلي عراسة بطحه بحسس عليها ...   
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


* هي الي قلتلي عنها ..لا ماتحكي هي هاي ..!!!*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *اسحب ساره واسحب مها واسحب باريسيا مين ضايل .
> مابينطبق المواصفات ..لاازم تكون حقاني ..*
> 
> 
> 
> * هي الي قلتلي عنها ..لا ماتحكي هي هاي ..!!!*


هيه لا خابت ولا تابت / باريسيا الدبه أم شدوق وسنايف / فتكات العرمرمية ... 

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> هيه لا خابت ولا تابت / باريسيا الدبه أم شدوق وسنايف / فتكات العرمرمية ...


*ههههههههههه هي معناته كلمة ايه هي ..
الف الف الف مبروك ..
برفاه والبطابيط ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ههههههههههه هي معناته كلمة ايه هي ..
> الف الف الف مبروك ..
> برفاه والبطابيط ..*


اي بطابيط / خوف الله بالرفاه والفطابيل ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> اي بطابيط / خوف الله بالرفاه والفطابيل ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يا جماعه ليش ما بتعرفو؟؟ ههههههههه هاي مرته لنادر :Db465236ff:   وهو لانه مضايق منها عامل هجوم على الناصحات لانه عنده مرته دببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببه :Db465236ff:

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

خلص بسحب ساره وحلا ؟؟
وبتضلي انتي ؟؟

----------


## ayman

> الله لا يوطرزلك يا نادر 
> 
> موضوع من الارخ حلو 
> 
> بس لونك حطيت بعض الامثلة على الاعضاء وذكرت كم اسم بطلع تحفة 
> 
> الموضوع


بتلعب بدمك انت  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> بتلعب بدمك انت


في أحلى  انو الواحد يلعب بدم الايام هاي  :Icon31:

----------


## ayman

> في أحلى  انو الواحد يلعب بدم الايام هاي


هذا اذا عندو دم  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 


سوسه / تهرّ سنانك ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا جماعه ليش ما بتعرفو؟؟ ههههههههه هاي مرته لنادر  وهو لانه مضايق منها عامل هجوم على الناصحات لانه عنده مرته دببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببه


له له له يا عموره / هيك بتعمل بصاحبك ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بتلعب بدمك انت


شو يا أيمن / إلي عراسه بطحه بحسس عليها ... :Db465236ff:  

بتحب أحكي قديش وزنك ...؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> شو يا أيمن / إلي عراسه بطحه بحسس عليها ... 
> 
> بتحب أحكي قديش وزنك ...؟؟؟


اه احكي عادي  انا مش تخين بالعكس جسم الطبيعي مية  وبيجنن وانت  شوفت صورتي وبتعرف الحقيقة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اه احكي عادي  انا مش تخين بالعكس جسم الطبيعي مية  وبيجنن وانت  شوفت صورتي وبتعرف الحقيقة


اي حقيقة ...!!!؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:  

أنا أكثر واحد عارفك يا أيمن / ما انت قبل شهرين كنت ناوي تعمل تضييق معدة من كبر كرشك ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> اي حقيقة ...!!!؟؟؟  
> 
> أنا أكثر واحد عارفك يا أيمن / ما انت قبل شهرين كنت ناوي تعمل تضييق معدة من كبر كرشك ...


و هاي تضييق معدة اول مرة بسمع فيها اسمها يا باشا تدبييس المعدة  والحمد الله ما عملتها ولا راح اعملها

----------


## باريسيا

> يا جماعه ليش ما بتعرفو؟؟ ههههههههه هاي مرته لنادر  وهو لانه مضايق منها عامل هجوم على الناصحات لانه عنده مرته دببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببه


*ماانا بحكي ..*




> خلص بسحب ساره وحلا ؟؟
> وبتضلي انتي ؟؟


*ليش .؟
انا وبعدها تختار فيهم ..انا اول من يطلع حرام عليك ..*




> سوسه / تهرّ سنانك ...


*حرام عليك بخاف من وجع الاسنان ..
وبخاف من السوسات السوده الله يسامحك ..
الي الله انا ..*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

نادر على فكره 
انته مره قلت لمها يخرب بيتك شو دبه 
يعني على حسب حكيك اطلعت انته دب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

يشوف الكل قلب علي ... :Db465236ff:  

أنا دب يا دببه ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اه احكي عادي  انا مش تخين بالعكس جسم الطبيعي مية  وبيجنن وانت  شوفت صورتي وبتعرف الحقيقة


لالاالاالالالالالالا ما بصدق الا حتى اشوف صورتك... انته الان بنظري دب دب دب دب دب دب دب

----------


## ayman

> لالاالاالالالالالالا ما بصدق الا حتى اشوف صورتك... انته الان بنظري دب دب دب دب دب دب دب


خليها بنفسك مافي تشوفني بعدين بتموت بحبي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> خليها بنفسك مافي تشوفني بعدين بتموت بحبي


 :44ebcbb04a:   :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اللي وزنه 230 كيلو بكون دب ولا لا؟
اجبروا بخاطري ول؟؟؟ :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اللي وزنه 230 كيلو بكون دب ولا لا؟
> اجبروا بخاطري ول؟؟؟


لا يزلمه لا دب ولا اشي 
بس انته يا معاذ يالله تيجي 70  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> اللي وزنه 230 كيلو بكون دب ولا لا؟
> اجبروا بخاطري ول؟؟؟


اكيد بيكون دب بس دب زغنون

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> لا يزلمه لا دب ولا اشي 
> بس انته يا معاذ يالله تيجي 70



كيف عرفت؟؟؟ :Bl (35):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اكيد بيكون دب بس دب زغنون



الله يجبر بخاطرك يا ايمن

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كيف عرفت؟؟؟


القصه ما بدها شطاره مبين من شكلك شب منمنم

----------


## ayman

> الله يجبر بخاطرك يا ايمن


الله يسعدك 
بس اذا كنت بتحكي عن حالك انت جسمك طقع لا دب ولا اشي باعكس غزال دب

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> الله يسعدك 
> بس اذا كنت بتحكي عن حالك انت جسمك طقع لا دب ولا اشي باعكس غزال دب



تسلم يا كبيييييييييير

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اللي وزنه 230 كيلو بكون دب ولا لا؟
> اجبروا بخاطري ول؟؟؟


230 / بكون عبارة عن تنّك ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

يعني قاعد بتحكي عن ربع طن تقريبا ً / الله لا يوطرزلك يا قرعان ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> تسلم يا كبيييييييييير


على شو انا ما حكيت الا الي شوفتو  

شو وين الشباب مش شايف غيرك ومحمد قسايمة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------

